# New bandaged cube sim!



## qqwref (Aug 4, 2012)

This was pretty tricky to make, but I finally made my own bandaged cube sim  Controls are like qCube; many puzzles will perform better with the "optimized turning style" thing turned on. A few puzzles don't scramble very well (I'll have to write separate code for those, probably) but most of them are really fun to play around with.

http://mzrg.com/js/qcube-v2-bandaged.html







Now, I already have a lot of bandaged cubes here, but here's what I'd like you guys to do: if you have any ideas for cool bandaged cubes that aren't listed, post a brief description or image and I'll put it in (if it's reasonable, of course). I can't think of all the cool ideas by myself! And feel free to turn this into a bandaged cube idea/solution/best times sharing thread.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 7, 2012)

Bump. Added 10+ new puzzles  Hopefully none of the new ones are brutally difficult...


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 7, 2012)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh

I've never tried any bandaged cubes, 2-bar4 3:07.737 

edit: some of them are glitchy for some turns, eg: Bi7Cube + ijkf


----------



## qqwref (Aug 8, 2012)

What's wrong with that? It's just a move that's completely blocked, so if you try to do the move it ends up rotating every layer (=the whole cube).

I did notice that if you do ijkg you get a weird one-pixel size difference :x I'll have to try to figure out what's causing that.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 8, 2012)

qqwref said:


> What's wrong with that? It's just a move that's completely blocked, so if you try to do the move it ends up rotating every layer (=the whole cube).
> 
> I did notice that if you do ijkg you get a weird one-pixel size difference :x I'll have to try to figure out what's causing that.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 8, 2012)

EDIT: Okay, I fixed it. Something was going wrong with the <colgroup> tag I was using, so I ended up just doing the tables differently, and now it seems to work fine on both FF and Chrome. (Of course, IE is failing now. I guess that is to be expected.) That 1-pixel graphics bug is also gone


----------



## qqwref (Sep 15, 2012)

Massive update!  The file's about 30KB bigger, lol.

I added about 50 new puzzles, changed and resorted some of the puzzle names, significantly improved the speed of normal turns and scrambles, and created some new scramblers so all the current puzzles can be scrambled acceptably.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 15, 2012)

._.

5x5 rRU (3x4x5 block) 4:52.728 :3

Didn't know how to do OLL parity so I just scrambled and resolved :/


----------



## qqwref (Sep 15, 2012)

Haha. You can just do (rU2)5 and finish with wing cycles.


----------

